# Using Airport Card w/ PC



## ynot6211 (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi! I have a wireless network made up of PC's using 802.11b. My apple imac is airport ready. if i buy it a apple airport b card, will it be able to connect to my PC network? Thanks, Tony


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

Just to clarify - you want to put the airport card IN a pc? Or connect an apple with it to your pc wireless network?

I ask because we have a linksys 802.11b wireless router on our win98/xp pc network. Someone came in with a fairly new "macalop" (hehe) running os10 and it has airport connectivity built in, but we are having trouble getting it to connect to our network. I think it should work, but... haven't quite got it figured yet.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

should connect to your wireless network
by default...just turn on your Mac with he wireless card


----------

